# Favourite furry/scalie bits



## ToeClaws (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay... apart from the yiffy bits that 99% of us likely enjoy, what other parts of a fur or scalie do you like *most*?  I say most because I personally like a lot of the things on the list, but pick the one that you like most of all.  If you like, leave a little blurb about why. 

For me, favourite non-yiffy parts are footpaws.  Though I love arms, thighs, and most other bits, footpaws are just awesome.  Whether they're padded footpaws like those of a canine or feline, or the nice scalie toes of a dragon or reptile, both types are great.  My favourite side of them would be the sole-side or bottom.  I like human feet as well, but to a lesser degree than furs/scalies.

What is it about all that which makes them likeable?  I've known I liked feet since I was 4, but still can't totally explain why.  I like the way the toes move, how the sole or pads scan fold and wrinkle or how they stretch and splay.  The scent can be really nice as well.

So, have at it, and if yours isn't on the list, mention it.

EDIT: I would have liked to have added wings, ears, hands, and had things like stomach, chest, butt, tail and so on as separate things, but the poll only allows up to 10 choices.  Had to compress the options a bit.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

If you give me a pic of a beautifull dragoness *is this the riht word for female dragon?* licken over her snout *daydream*

You would get 10 points from me in all the "Rate..."-Treads...


----------



## Merp (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm into to snouts and foot paws mainly on furs, especially canids drool*....I also love a little tuft of hair at the base of the tail where it begins...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

Where's the "Everything" option?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 31, 2008)

The most striking part of the body of an anthro, which would be the snout/muzzle.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Where's the "Everything" option?



Bah... that'd be too easy.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Bah... that'd be too easy.


You think Occam's Razor is for shaving yourself?


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the pancreas._ On toast._


----------



## E-mannor (Jul 31, 2008)

i have always liked the bust area, and like well toned abs ^_^

i have to say the muzzle is another thing thats just the obvious "its furry" thing and it would be on my #2 slot

and foot paws, well i am sorta picky, and not as avid as many others out there but thats my #3


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 31, 2008)

Hehe, first vote for claws and talons, scalies of course.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You think Occam's Razor is for shaving yourself?



That's lol and boo worthy all at once. :roll:

Second choice for me would be hard 'cause I like the remainder stuff almost evenly.  I suppose it'd depend on the day.  Today, it's the small of the back, right where it meets the butt/tail.


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 31, 2008)

The muzzle, especially on felines.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> That's lol and boo worthy all at once. :roll:


You're welcome.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2008)

I _would_ have tossed in a vote for 'Tail' were it not combined with 'butt' . . . but no wings?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 31, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I _would_ have tossed in a vote for 'Tail' were it not combined with 'butt' . . . but no wings?



I wanted to add wings and do tail and butt separate, but you can only make up to 10 choices.


----------



## Takun (Jul 31, 2008)

BELLIES <3 <3 <3


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

Hold on...


----------



## Lost (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Hold on...



Good on Draco i thought there was a similar thread 
Op you forgot about the wings damn-it!!!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Hold on...



Oop... well, pretty similar then.  I don't look into old(er) posts as to not revive them.  Should have checked first though. >_<  Sorry Draco.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm, let me think...  Kinda hard picking one, but I'm gonna go with the tail/butt region.  After that, it's the face.  Dunno why, though.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

Lost said:


> Good on Draco i thought there was a similar thread
> Op you forgot about the wings damn-it!!!


Hivemind.



ToeClaws said:


> Oop... well, pretty similar then.  I don't look into old(er) posts as to not revive them.  Should have checked first though. >_<  Sorry Draco.


I'd say creating new threads seems to favour healthy discussion way better than reviving any dead horses and glaring at them while holding a stick in your hand. Plus, you covered the options I didn't, save for Wheelchair.


----------



## Lost (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Hivemind.



Great minds think alike


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 31, 2008)

Too many choises DX !!!


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 31, 2008)

I say Footpaws, claws and of course the tail.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 31, 2008)

Lawl, I guess I am one of the 1% that doesn't find anthro animals sexually attractive.

Hm, of that list, I think I enjoy drawing hair the most...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Lawl, I guess I am one of the 1% that doesn't find anthro animals sexually attractive.





			
				Poll question said:
			
		

> What is your favourite *non-yiffy* furry/scalie part?


Oh come on.


----------



## Frasque (Jul 31, 2008)

Tail but not, uh, butt. Would make sitting in a chair and wearing pants difficult but man would it be helpful if prehensile to pick up keys and dropped pens and stuff


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Oh come on.





ToeClaws said:


> Okay... apart from the yiffy bits that 99% of us likely enjoy...



That's what I was referring to, there.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd say tail. Mostly because I love any  tail. Especially a Raccoon or Snow Leopard Tail.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> That's what I was referring to, there.


Alert, captain! Critical masses of sarcasm detected in this vicinity.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Alert, captain! Critical masses of sarcasm detected in this vicinity.



I assumed it was more on the side of exaggeration than it was sarcasm. OP, which is the case?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I assumed it was more on the side of exaggeration than it was sarcasm. OP, which is the case?


Fine, you win.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Fine, you win.



D: ...Okay...


----------



## Sekaj (Jul 31, 2008)

claws then tail


----------



## ExTo (Jul 31, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> BELLIES <3 <3 <3



Yes indeed!

Chubby stomachs are awesome. D: So long as it doesn't go overboard, that is. But still, damn.

Then I'd say bum/tail and legs, in that order.


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Chubby bellies are the best!  :3  Especially when they go overboard!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 1, 2008)

Aw, there's no ears =( Or wings!
I picked tail instead. That would be my third choice. I'm wearing my tail now =3

I think my boyfriend is starting to like wearing the tiger tail I sewed him quite a bit =D I was SOOOO close to getting him to wear a tail with me out to the tattoo shop (He got his first tattoo today) and he said he'd look silly, but my argument is, it's a tattoo shop, there are people WAY weirder then you coming in every day! =D

Then he promised that as soon as I get a tattoo, he'll wear a tail in public. =P Some sacrifice he's making, lol!


----------



## Rockario (Aug 1, 2008)

Canine Legs just seem to fascinate me.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 1, 2008)

Butt and Tail, to be specific, furry butts and scalie tails. Yum.
After that, muzzle/maw and then the back.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2008)

Backs.

Why am I the only one who picked that?

How can you not love a deliciously toned back?

And my second choice would have been thighs.


----------



## Houshou (Aug 1, 2008)

Cute buttsies <3 and tails!

Followed by Abs
- Face (Everything, from eyes and ears to muzzle/maw)
- Paws (Foot or hand)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Backs.
> 
> Why am I the only one who picked that?
> 
> ...



Hey, it was my third choice.


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 1, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 1, 2008)

Again - sorry there weren't wings, ears and such - you can only pick up to 10 things when making a poll.   I have to admit I'm pleasantly surprised to see footpaws as popular as they are.  This is useful info when it comes to future stories I'll be releasing as well - thanks all. :mrgreen:


----------



## StormSong (Aug 1, 2008)

Butt!

Followed by the stomach area... Abs and chubbiness both turn me on so...


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

Claws... Hell, I even have long fingernails...


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 1, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Followed by the stomach area... Abs and chubbiness both turn me on so...



*chuckles* So it's win/win for you with bellies, eh?



Magikian said:


> Claws... Hell, I even have long fingernails...



If humans actually had something tangibly strong, I'd enjoy having them.  Nails are fragile things. :?  I used to wear a full finger armour ring in the past that ended in a claw.  A whole gauntlet of those would have been interesting.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Aug 1, 2008)

Mane, Just look at me avi


----------



## AnyaDServal (Aug 1, 2008)

Being into the chubby furs as I am, I would have to go with the belleh myself!


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 1, 2008)

Going to have to say footpaws.

But for others i go for the.

Claws/Talons
Tail
Snout/Maw
Chest


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

i vote footpaws/paws 
they are so damn sexy


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 1, 2008)

hey, you dont have ears on the list. I love how the ears for some species can help to show emotion. like when a cat gets mad and flattens its ears against its head or something. or when a rabbit gets surprised its ears perk right up


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 1, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> hey, you dont have ears on the list. I love how the ears for some species can help to show emotion. like when a cat gets mad and flattens its ears against its head or something. or when a rabbit gets surprised its ears perk right up



I know - as mentioned in the original post edit, there's only so many options available for the polls. :/  Ears are definitely great for expression, or similarly, fins on some dragon characters.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Due to my love of getting tummy scritches, the stomach came in first. <3 Followed by footpaws (paws in general), tail, muzzle, hair, and the rest in no particular order. Lest I forget vulpine ears. XD


----------



## sablelieger (Aug 1, 2008)

FOr me is a sexy but with a nice tail attached to it; depends on the tail, I like long fluffy tails, sort curly ones (Akitas) and of course in the case of my fursona's mate, Kiara, a nice short gazelle tail. =3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> If humans actually had something tangibly strong, I'd enjoy having them.  Nails are fragile things. :?  I used to wear a full finger armour ring in the past that ended in a claw.  A whole gauntlet of those would have been interesting.



You have just named my life goal that I've had for the past year...


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You have just named my life goal that I've had for the past year...


You and me both.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 1, 2008)

My left thumbnail is sturdier then the rest, and I sharpen it to a point with a nail file. So people say I have a claw =D

I tried it with my other nails, but they all broke. So one will suffice for now.


----------



## RaverFox (Aug 1, 2008)

mmm...belly scritches by a roaring fire on an autumn night...

and apple cider.

+1 vote to bollies.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You have just named my life goal that I've had for the past year...



Heh, yeah - surprised you can't just buy such a thing.  There's a store here in London called reliks (www.reliks.com) and they sell gauntlets, but not claw-tipped.  Still would be neat to add to the collection at some point.



RaverFox said:


> and apple cider.



WIN! Cider rocks.  I like using it in recipes too - you can make a really neat apple icing with it, which rocks on an apple cake. :mrgreen:

Of course with that fire scene, I can't help but think of warm footpaws near the fire too.


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 2, 2008)

im a tail person  feetpaws are a close second :3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 2, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, yeah - surprised you can't just buy such a thing.  There's a store here in London called reliks (www.reliks.com) and they sell gauntlets, but not claw-tipped.  Still would be neat to add to the collection at some point.



One small problem... I don't live anywhere near there!


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> One small problem... I don't live anywhere near there!



Australia, Canada... we're practically right next door! *cough*

I believe you can order most of their stuff on-line and get it shipped if you wish.  Australia and Canada share most of the same laws in importing, exporting and so on, so it shouldn't be a big deal with customs.


----------



## Auros (Aug 2, 2008)

Legs, feet, and tails always get to me. I'm not sure what it is about them that make them so appealing to me.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 2, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You think Occam's Razor is for shaving yourself?



BURN!   *LOL*

Point for D2K


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 2, 2008)

It was a hard choice, but I chose arms.  Only because chest had 12 people on it and arms had zero ^_^


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 2, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> It was a hard choice, but I chose arms.  Only because chest had 12 people on it and arms had zero ^_^



Now see, I was wondering when you were going to show and vote that.   She really did agonize over it for a while.  I tried to get her to go for footpaws... oh well.  *hangs head*


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 2, 2008)

You only just showed me like, five minutes ago!  On your laptop, which is set up next to mine, thank you very much 

Yeah...the footpaw nudge was unsuccessful.  I always vote for the underdog *G*


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

Why aren't tentacles on the list?


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 2, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> You only just showed me like, five minutes ago!  On your laptop, which is set up next to mine, thank you very much
> 
> Yeah...the footpaw nudge was unsuccessful.  I always vote for the underdog *G*



*laughs* Yeah yeah.  And as we post back and forth while sitting a foot apart, I like her comment "The ridiculousness of this is awesome!" :mrgreen:


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 2, 2008)

Now that's a big throw up between Footpaw/Feet and Tails/Rumps, BUT i'd have to say footpaws.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

No, the tails are the best ^^
They're are so...RAWRRR... ^^


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 2, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:


> Now that's a big throw up between Footpaw/Feet and Tails/Rumps, BUT i'd have to say footpaws.



w00t!



Alblaka said:


> No, the tails are the best ^^
> They're are so...RAWRRR... ^^



Agreed, also nice, though not my #1, heh.  See though, this is why I didn't enable multiple choices, 'cause I would have just picked everything.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmmm...
Me had took the most, not all, but most...^^

But Tails are my definite favourite...
*looking up*

I had chosen mouth? WTF?!


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

Tails are cool =3 I like tails ^^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

^^
You can do such nice things with them...
Swinging against enemys... break walls and trees...

Bite into one of a nice dragones...
On the tails beginning, dragons are very...
_sensetive_... (<--- BEEP! MORE-MEANINGS-ALERT)


----------



## Kano (Aug 2, 2008)

I favor paws ^^ Paw pads are neat


----------



## Auros (Aug 2, 2008)

Kano said:


> I favor paws ^^ Paw pads are neat


I totally second that :-D


----------



## Loke (Aug 2, 2008)

As much as I love paws, when I think about which of those would I pick if I could only pick one to have I picked a tail. A nice fluffy tail.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 2, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Why aren't tentacles on the list?



Me... I lol'd, CAThulu... "some of us are still suffering nightmares from anime tentacle porn."

lol'd twice.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 3, 2008)

Tails are holding a strong lead. |D I didn't vote on them, but I still love em. |D Who wouldn't want a tail?


----------



## x_panther (Aug 3, 2008)

its aaaalll about the butt XD *koff*


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 3, 2008)

> *koff*


What? (Me <-- Don't much in english forums...)

Butt is nice, but at least for me the tails are the best...


----------



## WarLegalomon (Aug 3, 2008)

I chose the Claws/Talons option. Why?
Because I love the thought of claws gently running down your furry back down to the butt with a squeeze, digging the claws in.  Just the thought of such a dangerous thing running along a naked furry body is exciting, thrilling, and causes some fear as well, 'cause who knows what those claws can do.  Makes the whole ordeal feel suspenseful.


I also love Tails 'cause tails are like an extra limb.  A long, further-reaching limb that can do anything .. and I do mean "anything" .. to your own furry body and to another as well.

Mmm .... 



WarLegalomon


----------



## keikosweetluv (Aug 3, 2008)

tail

so fluffy!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 3, 2008)

WarLegalomon said:


> I chose the Claws/Talons option. Why?
> Because I love the thought of claws gently running down your furry back down to the butt with a squeeze, digging the claws in.  Just the thought of such a dangerous thing running along a naked furry body is exciting, thrilling, and causes some fear as well, 'cause who knows what those claws can do.  Makes the whole ordeal feel suspenseful.
> 
> 
> ...



^^
Yeah...
That is what the double meaning of the my post up there was ^^





> tail
> 
> so fluffy!



Ok, that could be a general problem, if we're discussing about tails:
As dragon you have a REALLY different tail compared with a foy or something.
So, a fluffy tail is nearly nothing for me...


----------



## Diti (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd say the chest, because you can usually (well, for penguin that's the case ^v^) feel the warmness! *Loves comfortable feelings*


----------



## Razrien (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm mostly an 'ass' guy,  but I had trouble deciding either that, or the claws thing  XD   I love a soft, tight ass,  but..  theres just something about a thick set of claws runnin down my back...  mmnnrrrr...  <3<3


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

this poll is hillarious


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

Interesting question.   I actually like these 'other features' more so than I do the actual 'yiff' bits lol.  Particularly mouths and feets, be my favorite features of all XD

Exactly why, I dunno, it gets sort of awkward to talk about it with other people


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Due to my love of getting tummy scritches, the stomach came in first. <3 Followed by footpaws (paws in general), tail, muzzle, hair, and the rest in no particular order. Lest I forget vulpine ears. XD




mmm, I loves them tummy scritches also <3  It is pretty high on my list, along with the tail/butt region.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2008)

It would just be better to say I like the entire aesthetic beauty of furry characters for the most part.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 8, 2008)

Shadow said:


> It would just be better to say I like the entire aesthetic beauty of furry characters for the most part.



Heh, and that's why there's no "Everything!" option, 'cause everyone would have picked it.  

Sidenote: for those who voted for footpaws, I have a new picture on my FA account after it's long-awaited return. :-D


----------



## pheonix (Aug 9, 2008)

I love tails and ears but everyones probably heard that a million times so I'll save you the many reasons.


----------



## Evilwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

I am quite a big fan of paws (ones that actually look like the real thing) :mrgreen:


----------



## Marodi (Aug 25, 2008)

chest, stomach, butt and tail


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 25, 2008)

Butt and Tail. =3


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 25, 2008)

tail is my fav 

other than that it'd be the chest area


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2008)

EARS


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 25, 2008)

I always really like Paws ^_^


----------



## Mc_Jack (Aug 25, 2008)

awww dam cant have everything i suppose  i cant realy pic ONE thing >_<


----------



## Karegian (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm more drawn to the tails...not really sure as to why, but I tend to think it's that the tail conveys how someone is feeling, or their state of mind...or even if they are "on the hunt"...and when they are on the hunt, to stay the hell outta their way 

Legs are my 2nd choice...I've just always found "powerful" legs really appealing.

But as some have said, it's the entire form that I like...these are just the "fav" bits...


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 25, 2008)

I love a nice tail/rump.  Nothing makes me happier than to see a nicely defined tail.  I'm weird that way.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Tail ^^


----------



## NiChan (Aug 26, 2008)

I think out of those choices - I like tails most.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 26, 2008)

Feet (always had a bit of a foot fetish regardless the species) closely followed by the belly.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2008)

I chose snout/maw because I'm a sucker for a sweet face.  Though if eyes had been an option I would have chosen that.

Seriously, why are eyes not there?


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 26, 2008)

That's certainly a toughie, it's a tie between snout and stomach for me!


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I chose snout/maw because I'm a sucker for a sweet face.  Though if eyes had been an option I would have chosen that.
> 
> Seriously, why are eyes not there?



Because polls only allow for a maximum of 10 options.   I had to combine some things into a more general area.


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

chest/stomach and arms. you know the huging bits


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 26, 2008)

A tail with a nice, healthy layer of fat around the base.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2008)

Belly. I'm a sucker for a nice flat tummy.


----------



## Ahkahna (Aug 26, 2008)

It's the neck, for me


----------



## Seas (Aug 26, 2008)

I think the "tail" and "butt" option should be split. It's really overpowered now 
I know, 10 options, etc, so nevermind x3

But anyway, for me it's the tail.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

^ Get neck/main/hair in one category and butt/tail in 2

*Shrug* doesn't really matter though


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 26, 2008)

Seastalker said:


> I think the "tail" and "butt" option should be split. It's really overpowered now
> I know, 10 options, etc, so nevermind x3
> 
> But anyway, for me it's the tail.



Yes... hindsight being 20/20, those should have definitely been separate. :/  Oh well.  It's still cool to see the results.   Some surprises though for sure - like the neck.  I really thought more people would have picked that.  Also surprised (and glad) to see footpaws up as high as it is.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

^_^ Who doesn't love em?


----------



## Nylak (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm torn between muzzles, eyes, tails and necks, honestly.  >>  I have a weird things with necks, possibly since I have such a big horse thing when it comes to aesthetics, and I just _adore_ equine necks.  Which is why I keep all my stud colts intact until they develop the stallion neck, even if it does make them assholes.  X'D


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 26, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm torn between muzzles, eyes, tails and necks, honestly.  >>  I have a weird things with necks, possibly since I have such a big horse thing when it comes to aesthetics, and I just _adore_ equine necks.  Which is why I keep all my stud colts intact until they develop the stallion neck, even if it does make them assholes.  X'D



Aye, which is why I was a bit surprised - necks can be gorgeous depending on the creature (and agreed on equine necks).  However, from the look of your art, you do a nice job on footpaws too.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 26, 2008)

ears!!!!, i dont care if there not up there!!!!


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ faces


----------



## Lost (Aug 26, 2008)

WesternDragon said:


> ^^ faces




hmmm some smexy muzzles all the way!!


----------



## Hikari Kirameku (Aug 26, 2008)

Tails. They can be quite cute and expressive, be they fluffy or scaly, or whatever.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 26, 2008)

Tail for me!


----------

